# spinal xrays - I was just wondering



## cindy_b (Mar 11, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had the experience of an insurance company bundling submitted codes into what they think is a better code.  I submitted three codes - 72040 - cervical spine, two views, 72070 - thoracic spine, two views and 72100 - lumbar three views.  Healthspring bundled them into 72010.  Is this correct?  I have no idea how many views are in 72010.  Should I fight this?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2010)

cindy_b said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had the experience of an insurance company bundling submitted codes into what they think is a better code.  I submitted three codes - 72040 - cervical spine, two views, 72070 - thoracic spine, two views and 72100 - lumbar three views.  Healthspring bundled them into 72010.  Is this correct?  I have no idea how many views are in 72010.  Should I fight this?



Per CPT Asst (1-07)

72010=

This radiologic exam involves obtaining anteroposterior & lateral views of the entire spine. The number of films required will vary depending on the size of the film available and the size of the patient examined. For an adult patient, the study may require six films (the AP and lateral views of the cervical, thoracic, and lumbar spine). For smaller patients (ex- a pediatric patient), it may be possible to obtain the AP and lateral views of the entire spine with fewer films. These films are then interpreted as a single study (ex- one study is reported regardless of the number of films taken).


----------



## cindy_b (Mar 11, 2010)

*spinal xrays*

Oh, ok.  So I guess they were correct in bundling my codes into the one.  Thank you for your response.


----------



## gracz (Mar 12, 2010)

no, they were not  and you should fight this if you have 3 separate reports
we bill this out all the time and never had problem with it - no bundling from any insurance 
also per Radiology Coding Companion description : Code 72010 includes AP views, with patient supine, knees flexed, and feet flat on the table; and lateral views, either recumbent or erect.right and left posterior obliques may be performed with the patient in semi-supine position with the spine at a 45-degree angle to the table.
hope this hepls


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 12, 2010)

CCI edits bundle 72040, 72070, 72100 into 72010


72010	72020	
72010	*72040* 
72010	72050	
72010	72052	
72010	72069	
72010	*72070* 
72010	72072	
72010	72074	
72010	72080	
72010	72090	
72010	*72100	*
72010	72110	
72010	72114	
72010	72120


----------

